# P&G WIRE WHEELS



## P&GWHEELS1 (Jul 6, 2010)

13X7 STD OR REV 100 SPOKE CHROME $350.00 COMES WITH EVERYTHING HARD WARE KNOCKOFFS AND ADAPTERS AND A TOOL

14X7 STD OR REV 100 SPOKE CHROME $360.00 COMES WITH EVERYTHING HARDWARE KNOCKOFFS AND ADAPTERS AND A TOOL

15X7 STD OR REV 100 SPOKE CHROME $380.00 COMES WITH EVERYTHING HARDWARE KNOCKOFFS AND ADAPTERS AND A TOOL

16X7 STD OR REV CHROME 100 SPOKE $400.00 COMES WITH EVERYTHING HARDWARE KNOCKOFFS AND ADAPTERS AND A TOOL

17X8 STD CHROME 100 SPOKE $460.00 COMES WITH EVERYTHING HARDWARE KNOCKOFFS AND ADAPTERS AND A TOOL


WIRE WHEEL ADAPTERS $20.00 EACH
CHROME KNOCKOFFS $24.00 EACH
BULLET WRENCH $15.00 EACH
HEX WRENCH $15.00 EACH
LEAD HAMMER 15.00 EACH
EMBLEMS $ 15.00EACH



CUSTOM SIZES AVILABLE LIKE 13X5.5, 14X6



AND NO SHIPPING 

IM LOCATED IN RIVERSIDE CALIFORNIA THANKS FOR YOUR BUSNIESS IM SURE GLAD TO GET BACK TO YOU ON ANY QUESTIONS YOU MIGHT WANT TO ASK ME MY PM IS WIDE OPEN I PREFER CASH


----------



## P&GWHEELS1 (Jul 6, 2010)

18X8 STD CHROME $480.00COMES WITH EVERYTHING HARDWARE KNOCKOFFS AND ADAPTERS AND A TOOL

20X8 STD 100 SPOKE CHROME $500.00 COMES WITH EVERYTHING HARDWARE KNOCKOFFS AND ADAPTERS AND A TOOL


----------



## P&GWHEELS1 (Jul 6, 2010)

AND CAN GET THE 72 SPOKE CROSS LACED MY PRICE IS $550.00 COMES WITH HARDWARE SO GET BACK TO ME


----------



## P&GWHEELS1 (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by P&GWHEELS1_@Jul 6 2010, 02:57 PM~17974923
> *AND CAN GET THE 72 SPOKE CROSS LACED MY PRICE IS $550.00 COMES WITH HARDWARE SO GET BACK TO ME
> *


----------



## P&GWHEELS1 (Jul 6, 2010)

TTT FOR P&G WIRE WHEELS


----------



## P&GWHEELS1 (Jul 6, 2010)

EVEN SELL RAW RIMS FOR CHROME ITS $80.00 A RIM


----------



## P&GWHEELS1 (Jul 6, 2010)

TTT


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

PUTTING IT ON TOP FOR THE HOMIE DEFINETLY GOOD PRICES


----------



## P&GWHEELS1 (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Jul 6 2010, 03:19 PM~17975144
> *PUTTING IT ON TOP FOR THE HOMIE DEFINETLY GOOD PRICES
> *


THANKS BROTHER WHEN YOU COME DOWN TO RIVERSIDE YOUR WHEELS READY


----------



## P&GWHEELS1 (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by P&GWHEELS1_@Jul 6 2010, 02:47 PM~17974840
> *13X7 STD OR REV 100 SPOKE CHROME $350.00 COMES WITH EVERYTHING HARD WARE KNOCKOFFS AND ADAPTERS AND A TOOL
> 
> 14X7 STD OR REV 100 SPOKE CHROME $360.00 COMES WITH EVERYTHING HARDWARE KNOCKOFFS AND ADAPTERS AND A TOOL
> ...


YOU CAN CALL ME ON MY CELL ASK FOR PAUL 1-951-452-0481


----------



## P&GWHEELS1 (Jul 6, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## P&GWHEELS1 (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## P&GWHEELS1 (Jul 6, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## P&GWHEELS1 (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

:wow: Nice wheels, what kind off knock offs you got? :biggrin:


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

Any Tire an Wheel specials? :0


----------



## BBIGBALLING (Mar 1, 2002)

when u go start shipping with those low prices Homie


----------



## P&GWHEELS1 (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rlowrod_@Jul 6 2010, 05:30 PM~17976253
> *:wow: Nice wheels, what kind off knock offs you got?  :biggrin:
> *


got bowtie knockoffs and chevy emblem knockoffs


----------



## P&GWHEELS1 (Jul 6, 2010)

72 spoke cross laced with knock offs







MORE 72 SPOKE WITH KNOCKOFFS











THE CHEVY KNOCKOFFS


----------



## P&GWHEELS1 (Jul 6, 2010)

100 SPOKE CROSS LACED














100 SPOKE STRAIGHT LACED














100 SPOKE STRAIGHT LACED 13X7


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

PM me a price on the impala chips :biggrin:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

Great Stuff


----------



## P&GWHEELS1 (Jul 6, 2010)

14 DEEP DISH WITH IMPALA BOWTIE KNOCKOFF


----------



## P&GWHEELS1 (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by P&GWHEELS1_@Jul 6 2010, 06:08 PM~17976576
> *14 DEEP DISH WITH IMPALA BOWTIE KNOCKOFF
> *


----------



## P&GWHEELS1 (Jul 6, 2010)

AND THE 72 SPOKE STRAGHT LACE OR CROSS LACE 14'S GO FOR $570.00 WITH HARDWARE AND THE STRAGHT LACE OR CROSS LACE 13'S 72 SPOKE GO FOR $550.00 WITH HARDWARE


----------



## P&GWHEELS1 (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by P&GWHEELS1_@Jul 6 2010, 06:16 PM~17976665
> *AND THE 72 SPOKE STRAGHT LACE OR CROSS LACE 14'S GO FOR $570.00 WITH HARDWARE AND THE STRAGHT LACE OR CROSS LACE  13'S 72 SPOKE GO FOR $550.00 WITH HARDWARE
> *


STRAIGHT LACE 72 SPOKES


----------



## P&GWHEELS1 (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## P&GWHEELS1 (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Please give me a price on a set of 4 72 spoke straight lace ..all chrome ..Just the rims..no accesories.
Pm me the price please.


----------



## P&GWHEELS1 (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Jul 6 2010, 06:31 PM~17976845
> *Please give me a price on a set of 4 72 spoke straight lace ..all chrome ..Just the rims..no accesories.
> Pm me the price please.
> *


PM SENT


----------



## P&GWHEELS1 (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Jul 6 2010, 06:31 PM~17976845
> *Please give me a price on a set of 4 72 spoke straight lace ..all chrome ..Just the rims..no accesories.
> Pm me the price please.
> *


CALL ME BROTHER


----------



## P&GWHEELS1 (Jul 6, 2010)

TTT


----------



## P&GWHEELS1 (Jul 6, 2010)

TTT FOR THE WIRE WHEEL GUY


----------



## P&GWHEELS1 (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## P&GWHEELS1 (Jul 6, 2010)

ttt


----------



## P&GWHEELS1 (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rlowrod_@Jul 6 2010, 05:58 PM~17976486
> *PM me a price on the impala chips :biggrin:
> *


pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## P&GWHEELS1 (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## P&GWHEELS1 (Jul 6, 2010)

GIVE ME YOUR ZIP CODE AND I COULD TELL YOU YOUR SHIPPING COST


----------



## P&GWHEELS1 (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## P&GWHEELS1 (Jul 6, 2010)

WHO NEEDS YOUR SHIPPING QUOTE


----------



## KC_Caddy (Apr 28, 2008)

You shipping? I was reading earlier where it said no shipping. That would be great if you do ship.


----------



## P&GWHEELS1 (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KC_Caddy_@Jul 6 2010, 09:07 PM~17978674
> *You shipping?  I was reading earlier where it said no shipping.  That would be great if you do ship.
> *


YEAH I WILL SHIP


----------



## P&GWHEELS1 (Jul 6, 2010)

POWDER COATED UPGRADES=

COLOR SPOKES 13"- 20" 100 SPOKE + $60.00 PER SET
COLOR SPOKES 20" - 22" 150 SPOKE + $80.00 PER SET
COLOR NIPPLES $120.00 PER SET
COLOR NIPPLES $180.00 PER SET
COLOR HUB + $80.00 PER SET
COLOR DISH/OUTER 13" - 18" $220.00 PER SET
COLOR KNOCK OFF +$ 80.00


----------



## P&GWHEELS1 (Jul 6, 2010)

GOLD PLATED UPGRADES=

GOLD SPOKES 13" - 20" 100 SPOKE +$ 180.00 PER SET
GOLD SPOKES 20" - 22" 150 SPOKE +$ 250.00 PER SET
GOLD NIPPLES +$ 150.00 PER SET
GOLD NIPPLES +$ 190.00 PER SET
GOLD HUB +$ 120.00 PER SET
GOLD KNOCK OFF +$ 120.00 PER SET


----------



## P&GWHEELS1 (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by P&GWHEELS1_@Jul 6 2010, 09:42 PM~17979111
> *POWDER COATED UPGRADES=
> 
> COLOR SPOKES 13"- 20" 100 SPOKE + $160.00 PER SET
> ...


I FIXED IT


----------



## P&GWHEELS1 (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## P&GWHEELS1 (Jul 6, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## P&GWHEELS1 (Jul 6, 2010)

ttt


----------



## P&GWHEELS1 (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Jul 6 2010, 06:31 PM~17976845
> *Please give me a price on a set of 4 72 spoke straight lace ..all chrome ..Just the rims..no accesories.
> Pm me the price please.
> *


THANKS FOR YOUR BUSNIESS BROTHER


----------



## P&GWHEELS1 (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

This dude hase the best price on the 72 spoke straight laced ..Cant wait to get my wheels from them!!Also it was a pleasure taking to you.

Thanks Dave 

coldwarclassics.com


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P&GWHEELS1_@Jul 6 2010, 06:55 PM~17977107
> *pm sent :biggrin:
> *


:wow: Great prices! I'll take them :biggrin: :biggrin:
(your inbox is full so I couldn't return the pm)


----------



## P&GWHEELS1 (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rlowrod_@Jul 7 2010, 05:44 AM~17981113
> *:wow: Great prices! I'll take them :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> (your inbox is full so I couldn't return the pm)
> *


ok cool


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

What's up w/ the twisted spokes^^^^^ :wow: bad ass


----------



## P&GWHEELS1 (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jul 7 2010, 08:16 AM~17981767
> *What's up w/ the twisted spokes^^^^^ :wow:  bad ass
> *


what size weel you need


----------



## P&GWHEELS1 (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Jul 6 2010, 11:09 PM~17980043
> *This dude hase the best price on the 72 spoke straight laced ..Cant wait to get my wheels from them!!Also it was a pleasure taking to you.
> 
> Thanks Dave
> ...


it was a pleasure talking to you too homie and once you send me the money your wheels will be shipped out to you bro


----------



## P&GWHEELS1 (Jul 6, 2010)

ttt


----------



## P&GWHEELS1 (Jul 6, 2010)

AND TO LET LAYITLOWERS KNOW THAT THE CROSS LACE 72 SPOKE DONT COME IN 14X6 REVERSED ONLY 14X7'S :biggrin:


----------



## P&GWHEELS1 (Jul 6, 2010)

THE 100 SPOKE CROSS LACE GO FOR $550.00 FOR 13X7 AND IT COMES WITH HARDWARE AND THE 14X7 100 SPOKE CROSS LACE GO FOR $570.00 WITH HARDWARE SAME PRICES AS THE CROSS LACE WHEELS


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

pm sent


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by P&GWHEELS1_@Jul 7 2010, 11:09 AM~17982106
> *what size weel you need
> *


Price on 13x7 rev. No hardware


----------



## P&GWHEELS1 (Jul 6, 2010)

CAN GET 14X7 DIAMOND CUT SPOKES FOR $520.00 WITH HARDWARE


----------



## P&GWHEELS1 (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jul 7 2010, 01:10 PM~17983752
> *Price on 13x7 rev. No hardware
> *


SORRY BRO WE RAN OUT ON THE DIAMOND CUT 13X7 REV BUT WE GET MORE I WILL HIT YOU UP BRO


----------



## P&GWHEELS1 (Jul 6, 2010)

AND FOR THE 13X7 DIAMOND CUT SPOKES IM ASKING $500.00 FOR ALL FOUR RIMS WITH HARDWARE AND WITHOUT HARDWARE ITS $480.00 HERE IS THE PIC OF THE SPOKES WITH THE CLEAN LOOK OF THE DIAMOND CUT SPOKES


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P&GWHEELS1_@Jul 6 2010, 06:16 PM~17976665
> *AND THE 72 SPOKE STRAGHT LACE OR CROSS LACE 14'S GO FOR $570.00 WITH HARDWARE AND THE STRAGHT LACE OR CROSS LACE  13'S 72 SPOKE GO FOR $550.00 WITH HARDWARE
> 
> 
> ...


Check Your Pm......For this price I would like to abuse them on my daily.
:h5: ................................. :thumbsup:


----------



## P&GWHEELS1 (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Jul 7 2010, 01:55 PM~17984185
> *Check Your Pm......For this price I would like to abuse them on my daily.
> :h5: ................................. :thumbsup:
> *


PM SENT


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P&GWHEELS1_@Jul 7 2010, 01:58 PM~17984203
> *PM SENT
> *


:h5:


----------



## P&GWHEELS1 (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Jul 7 2010, 01:55 PM~17984185
> *Check Your Pm......For this price I would like to abuse them on my daily.
> :h5: ................................. :thumbsup:
> *


NEED YOUR POSTAL CODE


----------



## P&GWHEELS1 (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jul 7 2010, 01:10 PM~17983752
> *Price on 13x7 rev. No hardware
> *


pm sent


----------



## P&GWHEELS1 (Jul 6, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## P&GWHEELS1 (Jul 6, 2010)

ttmft


----------



## P&GWHEELS1 (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## P&GWHEELS1 (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Jul 7 2010, 06:28 PM~17986617
> *:h5:
> *


yeah give me a call ok bro


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

are the prices on the 1st page included shipping.. if not how much for the 72 spoke 13x7's all chrome.. shipped to 77502


----------



## P&GWHEELS1 (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 7 2010, 10:44 PM~17989430
> *are the prices on the 1st page included shipping.. if not how much for the 72 spoke 13x7's all chrome.. shipped to 77502
> *


well the 13x7 72 spoke straight lace go for $550.00 with hardware is that what you want?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by P&GWHEELS1_@Jul 8 2010, 07:46 AM~17991067
> *well the 13x7 72 spoke straight lace go for $550.00 with hardware is that what you want?
> *


yea.. but i would like to have em with diamond cut spokes.. but :dunno:

you take money order..


----------



## P&GWHEELS1 (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 8 2010, 10:47 AM~17992636
> *yea.. but i would like to have em with diamond cut spokes.. but :dunno:
> 
> you take money order..
> *


we dont make them in diamond cut spokes sorry doggy


----------



## P&GWHEELS1 (Jul 6, 2010)

and we get are wheels from galaxy wheel company they are good people and got good stuff ttt


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## P&GWHEELS1 (Jul 6, 2010)

TTT


----------



## P&GWHEELS1 (Jul 6, 2010)

AS FOR RITE NOW IM NOT GOING TO SHIP DUE TO PROBLEMS ONCE I GET ON MY FEET I WILL START SHIPPING THANKS FOR YOUR BUSNIESS THOUGH


----------



## P&GWHEELS1 (Jul 6, 2010)

AND THE METAL CHIPS I SELL THEM FOR $22.00


----------



## P&GWHEELS1 (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by P&GWHEELS1_@Jul 8 2010, 12:37 PM~17993573
> *AND THE METAL CHIPS I SELL THEM FOR $22.00
> *


AND THE PLASTIC CHIPS $15.00


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by P&GWHEELS1_@Jul 8 2010, 02:37 PM~17993573
> *AND THE METAL CHIPS I SELL THEM FOR $22.00
> *


pics of all the chips you sale!


----------



## P&GWHEELS1 (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 8 2010, 12:45 PM~17993626
> *pics of all the chips you sale!
> *


ok cool hold on bro


----------



## P&GWHEELS1 (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

NEED PICS OF CHIPS


----------



## P&GWHEELS1 (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jul 9 2010, 11:44 AM~18002827
> *NEED PICS OF CHIPS
> *


pm sent


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by P&GWHEELS1_@Jul 8 2010, 12:12 PM~17993344
> *AS FOR RITE NOW IM NOT GOING TO SHIP DUE TO PROBLEMS ONCE I GET ON MY FEET I WILL START SHIPPING THANKS FOR YOUR BUSNIESS THOUGH
> *



fuck!!!! dude I was going to call you on monday about the straight lace 72's


----------



## P&GWHEELS1 (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Jul 10 2010, 04:08 PM~18012262
> *fuck!!!! dude I was going to call you on monday about the straight lace 72's
> *


I GOT YOU BRO


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by P&GWHEELS1_@Jul 8 2010, 05:28 PM~17995145
> *ok cool hold on bro
> *


No pics?? :dunno:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by P&GWHEELS1_@Jul 6 2010, 06:16 PM~17976665
> *AND THE 72 SPOKE STRAGHT LACE OR CROSS LACE 14'S GO FOR $570.00 WITH HARDWARE AND THE STRAGHT LACE OR CROSS LACE  13'S 72 SPOKE GO FOR $550.00 WITH HARDWARE
> *



Were you at man


----------



## P&GWHEELS1 (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 13 2010, 10:17 AM~18034872
> *No pics??  :dunno:
> *


uploading them


----------



## P&GWHEELS1 (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 13 2010, 10:17 AM~18034872
> *No pics??  :dunno:
> *


these caps are the plastic caps im asking $15 each


----------



## P&GWHEELS1 (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Jul 13 2010, 10:22 AM~18034933
> *Were you at man
> *


i pm'd you bro


----------



## P&GWHEELS1 (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## P&GWHEELS1 (Jul 6, 2010)

AND SORRY FOR THE PIECE OF SHIT PHOTOBUCKET CRAP IT WONT SHOW MY PICS


----------



## P&GWHEELS1 (Jul 6, 2010)

AND GOT THESE BRAND NEW 100 SPOKE WIRES THAT COME WITH HARDWARE AND COMES WITH CHEVY BOWTIE KNOCKOFFS


----------



## P&GWHEELS1 (Jul 6, 2010)

I GOT THE IMPALA EMBLEM IN STOCK FOR ALL FOUR IM ASKING $88.00 THEY LOOK CLEAN HERE IS A PICTURE OF A WHEEL I GOT WITH THEM ON THE KNOCKOFF


----------



## P&GWHEELS1 (Jul 6, 2010)

REPOSTING THE PICS OF THE WHEELS I CAN GET


----------



## P&GWHEELS1 (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## P&GWHEELS1 (Jul 6, 2010)

the metal chips i can get


----------



## P&GWHEELS1 (Jul 6, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

I like the 72 spokes..Ill take a set WITH 2 WING KNOCKOFFS :biggrin:


----------



## P&GWHEELS1 (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Jul 13 2010, 02:06 PM~18036817
> *I like the 72 spokes..Ill take a set WITH 2 WING KNOCKOFFS  :biggrin:
> *


OK COOL STRAIGHT LACE RITE?


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

With prices that cant be beat on china xlaced or straight lace 72's!!..... :thumbsup: 


> _Originally posted by P&GWHEELS1_@Jul 13 2010, 01:29 PM~18036492
> *REPOSTING THE PICS OF THE WHEELS I CAN GET
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by P&GWHEELS1_@Jul 13 2010, 02:10 PM~18036848
> *OK COOL STRAIGHT LACE RITE?
> *



You fuckin know it!! lol

Your killing me over here.


----------



## KC_Caddy (Apr 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by P&GWHEELS1_@Jul 7 2010, 11:09 AM~17982106
> *what size weel you need
> *


Do you have diamond cut in 14X6 and 14X7 standard for a big body?


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by P&GWHEELS1_@Jul 13 2010, 03:50 PM~18036685
> *the metal chips i can get
> 
> 
> ...


No oldsmobile tho?


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by P&GWHEELS1_@Jul 13 2010, 01:20 PM~18036402
> *I GOT THE IMPALA EMBLEM IN STOCK FOR ALL FOUR IM ASKING $88.00 THEY LOOK CLEAN HERE IS A PICTURE OF A WHEEL I GOT WITH THEM ON THE KNOCKOFF
> 
> 
> ...


 :naughty:


----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

13" 72 Straight Lace for how much?

do they have the same offset as dayton? 


Gracias.


Philip.


----------



## P&GWHEELS1 (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Flips Monte_@Jul 15 2010, 02:34 AM~18051399
> *13" 72 Straight Lace for how much?
> 
> do they have the same offset as dayton?
> ...


SO YOU WANT THE CROSS LACE THEN RIGHT BRO?


----------



## Big Bradah Del (Dec 29, 2007)

P&GWHEELS1 said:


> REPOSTING THE PICS OF THE WHEELS I CAN GET


 hey bro can you call me at 808-853-9929 thanks


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

P&GWHEELS1 said:


> REPOSTING THE PICS OF THE WHEELS I CAN GET


address would like to come visit in person


----------



## dlo1975 (Jan 18, 2010)

I need 2- 14x6 72 straight lace just rims no knock offs how much?


----------



## DeltaDevil88 (Jul 13, 2011)

this is a old ass thread


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

DeltaDevil88 said:


> this is a old ass thread


lol...yep:nicoderm:


----------



## LowLow70 (Apr 26, 2014)

P&GWHEELS1 said:


> EVEN SELL RAW RIMS FOR CHROME ITS $80.00 A RIM


Do the raw rims come with the spokes and other parts or no? Thanks


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Lmao


----------



## big gonzo (Dec 6, 2011)

Is this place still open


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

I dont think so..he was getting work done through envious touch..those 72 spoke daytons a page back are mine


----------

